# why do goldfish turn white?



## igauresh

Why do goldfishes turn white overtime? Is it a sickness of some sort? Because the mere fact that I chose goldfish as a pet is because of it's very distinct and vibrant color and if it's gone it's not as beautiful as it used to be.


----------



## SueM

No they normally keep their colors and it Could be several reasons....
What are you feeding them, whats the temperature of the tank, how old are they, do their fins look heathy?


----------



## TheOldSalt

If you are having a lot of goldfish turn white over time, then it is likely due to a lack of proper nourishment. They need certain protiens/aminos/vitamins to make the orange pigment, and if they don't have enough they can no longer make new orange to replace what is lost.

If you are feeding them good goldfish food, though, then other possibilities include:
-hours of light they get each day- too much or too little
-brightness and spectrum of light they get
-temperature too high
-genetic predisposition


----------

